

Rich Internet Application Plugin Statistics - halo
http://riastats.com/

======
snprbob86
I don't trust the data at all. This says that 10% of _Windows 95_ users have
Silverlight installed.

------
asnyder
While an interesting tool, it was running very slow for me. I don't see why
this needed to be a flash application.

